# Nurses



## cheesebeano (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello all

My first post on this site. I'm hopefully just about to move out to Dubai and my friend is thinking about coming out too. He's a Spanish national, registered general nurse and speaks English. Where is the best place for him to start?

Cheers


----------



## kevlow (Jan 22, 2013)

QUOTE=cheesebeano;1023112]Hello all

My first post on this site. I'm hopefully just about to move out to Dubai and my friend is thinking about coming out too. He's a Spanish national, registered general nurse and speaks English. Where is the best place for him to start?

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Hi Newbie who saw your post and thought I would share with you my wife's experiences in when she was applying for her Dubai Health Authority (DHA) licence - to be a school nurse. She took her DHA Exam for Nurses this month and it took approx two(2) weeks for application.

First thing your friend must do is register - this process can be done from anywhere in the world and the person does not have to be resident in Dubai

WWW DOT eservices DOT dha DOT gov DOT ae/

Then they will need to upload/submit through the online site the following documentation:

1. Updated CV
2. Passport size picture on white background
3. Letter proving Employment History from previous / current employer
4. Passport
5. College Diploma / Nursing Degree
6. License

At this stage you have to pay AED 210 Dhs

You can check the status of your application using main website login and they may also request additional information, so it is worth checking regularly.

After about a week, once they are satisfied that documentation is in order, you have to pay another AED 750 Dhs to Dataflow to verify the authenticity of the documentation you have up loaded.

Whilst this verification is ongoing you will then have to pay another 170 Dhs for the Prometric Exam, I think this can be sat in various locations around the world, but she sat hers here in Dubai - this is a multiple choice test that covers all aspects of nursing and from her account of things, it is rather tricky being akin to a final nursing exam. She qualified nearly 20 yrs ago, but has specialized for nearly 18, so I would recommend reading some nursing text books. DHA exam is 70 items and lasts 2 hours.

After another few days you will receive the result either PASS or FAIL - if it is a pass you will be provided with a letter that states you can practice as a Nurse in Dubai.

Your friend then has 1 year to find a job and then upload their labour card / offer letter together with a copy of the establishments malpractice insurance which all DHA registered practices will have. and then after a few more days they will have their new license.

Hope this helps.


----------

